# Alter HS33 Griff zu weich beim bremsen



## trialelmi (16. April 2013)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der HS33. Der Druckpunkt der vorderen Bremse ist total weich und ich konnte sie bis zum Lenker ziehen. Hinten ist sie gewohnt hart. Also habe ich neue Beläge drauf gemacht und neu entlüftet, aber das Problem das ich den Hebel fast komplett bis an den Lenker ziehen kann bleibt trotzdem bestehen? Auf Google bin ich auch nicht wirklich schlau geworden. Kennt einer das Problem und weiss wie man das lösen kann?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. April 2013)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit der HS33. Der Druckpunkt der vorderen Bremse ist total weich und ich konnte sie bis zum Lenker ziehen. Hinten ist sie gewohnt hart. Also habe ich neue Beläge drauf gemacht und neu entlüftet, aber das Problem das ich den Hebel fast komplett bis an den Lenker ziehen kann bleibt trotzdem bestehen? Auf Google bin ich auch nicht wirklich schlau geworden. Kennt einer das Problem und weiss wie man das lösen kann?



einfach nochmal entlüften,hatte Lucas Bremse erst vor kurzer Zeit 3mal entlüften müssen,bis es wieder gut war,ist immer wieder Luft gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (16. April 2013)

Naja der Griff ist komplett bis fast an den Griff ziehbar ohne Bremswirkung und das macht mir Sorgen ob im Griff was defekt sein kann. Mit den alten Griffen der Raceline HS33 hatte ich nie solche Probleme...


----------



## florianwagner (16. April 2013)

beim magura entlüften muss man sehr sorgfältig vorgehen, schnell ist wieder luft in der leitung oder die vorhandene luft kann gar nicht richtig entweichen. es ist vor allem darauf zu achten, dass die luft immer nach oben steigt und sich in evtl. höher gelegenene stellen in der bremse sammelt. den bremsgriff exakt parallel zum boden stellen und auch die nehmerkolben sollte man mal überprüfen, in der leitung dort kann auch noch luft "hängen bleiben". wärend des entlüftens hat sich auch bewährt mal auf die leitung zu schnippen.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. April 2013)

Ruhig nochmal genau ins Manual schauen. Die Manuals sind auf der Seite noch vorhanden wenn man nach HS33 im Archiv sucht und dann das passende Modelljahr wählt.

Bitte unbedingt auch beachten, dass der Kolben im Geber einen großen Hohlraum hat um die Feder zu führen. Wenn man den Geber dann in der falschen Stellung har geht die Luft nicht raus.


----------



## trialelmi (17. April 2013)

Wenn ich das Baujahr wüsste., wäre es gutaber ich habe das Rad im Jahr 2010 gebraucht gekauft und aus welchem Jahr die Bremse ist weiss ich nicht...
Ich habe Heute nochmal entlüftet mit dem selben schlechten Ergebnis und dann habe ich komplett alle Leitungen rausgemacht und neue Leitungen gelegt. Das Ergebnis ist das Selbe. Ich denke eher das der komplette Hebel warum auch immer undicht und somit Schrott ist...

Könnte 2008 sein, aber den Unterschied zwischen HS 33 FIRM-TECH und HS 33 sehe ich auf dem Fotos nicht wirklich...
Hier mal ein Orginalbild.


----------



## family-biker (17. April 2013)

ist ne sogenannt 05er,wurden von 2005 bis 2010 gebaut und eigentlich die am besten zu entlüftende hs,einfach hebel geschätze 20°schräg nach unten stellen und zwei spritzen,öl paar mal hin und her drücken.
fahr ich selber
http://old.magura.com/uploads/media/downloads/HS33_2006_WSD_baf641.pdf

hier isses


----------



## trialelmi (17. April 2013)

Danke, dann war es wohl mein Fehler, denn die älteren Hebel musste man immer nach oben stellen zum entlüften. Dann teste ich das nochmal.


----------



## ingoingo (17. April 2013)

Im Zweifel neue Dichtung. Hatte ich auch erst das Problem!

Und da ich denke dass es kein Geheimnis ist:

Diese O-Ringe gehen: 

http://lelebeck.de/1002.htm

Nr. 1452

Durchmesser 10,5 mm

Stärke 2 mm

!


----------



## trialelmi (19. April 2013)

20° das wars. Es bremst wieder juhu!
Also ich finde wirklich gut ist das im Mnauial nicht erklärt.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. April 2013)

@trialelmi

Da muss ich dir aber widersprechen. Auf Seite 14 bei Punkt 3 steht:



> 3. Bei der HS 33 Bremsgriff wie gezeigt 20° aus der Horizontalen kippen. TPA
> bzw. Belags-Nachstellschrauben komplett auf Anschlag zurückdrehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (19. April 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @trialelmi
> 
> Da muss ich dir aber widersprechen. Auf Seite 14 bei Punkt 3 steht:


Das war mir schon klar, aber die Bilder bei Nr.4 und Nr. 6 sind dann wieder waagerecht und nicht -20° nach unten. Also mehr wie verwirrend für den Normaluser.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. April 2013)

Nunja... man kann sich vielleicht streiten ob es 20° sind, aber es ist schon deutlich sichtbar dass der Geber immernoch ein wenig zur Horizontalen gekippt ist. Immerhin kannst du bei Bild 4 und 6 den Schriftzug auf dem Geber sehen. Warum sollte man den Geber auch wieder zurück drehen wenn gerade erst da steht man soll ihn etwas nach unten kippen.

Ich kann einfach nur immer wieder jedem nahe legen einen kurzen Blick in die Manuals zu werfen, wenn man nicht genau weiß wie eine Bremse entlüftet wird. Auch wenn man schon viele Bremsen kennt hat jede ihre Eigenarten und wird manchmal etwas anders entlüftet.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. April 2013)

Ich finde gut, dass das Geheimnis um den weichen Bremshebel nun "ent"lüftet ist. *rofl*


----------

